

Simple ways to secure public cloud hosted servers - helloritesh

Folks<p>What&#x27;s your primary way of security AWS&#x2F;Digital-Ocean machines? Could you please share your thoughts on how you manage multiple VMs from security perspective?<p>- IPTables
- Virtual Firewall (Cisco&#x2F;Juniper&#x2F;Checkpoint)
- AWS Security Groups<p>Any of you hosting on your private cloud infrastructure as well? If so, I&#x27;d love to hear how to secure your machines as well..<p>Thanks
Ritesh
======
helloritesh
Folks,

How are you securing your cloud VMs? Are you okay with AWS firewall or looking
for better alternatives?

Thanks Ritesh

